# il mouse va su e giu' [RISOLTO]

## codadilupo

Hola gente... ho un problema di mouse, o ,meglio un non ben specificato problema con X.

In pratica, da ieri il muose va solo su e giu' in centro allo schermo, ma non si muove piu' da destra a sinistra.

Ho fatto un etc-update di recente, mja lo xorg.conf é invariato, ed é questo

idee ?

```
# /etc/X11/xorg.conf (xorg X Window System server configuration file)

#

Section "Files"

   FontPath   "unix/:7100"         # local font server

   # if the local font server has problems, we can fall back on these

   FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/misc"

   FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/cyrillic"

   FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

   FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/Type1"

   FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/CID"

   FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi"

        # paths to defoma fonts

   FontPath   "/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType"

   FontPath   "/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/CID"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load   "bitmap"

   Load   "dbe"

   Load   "ddc"

   Load   "dri"

   Load   "extmod"

   Load   "freetype"

   Load   "glx"

   Load   "int10"

   Load   "record"

   Load   "type1"

   Load   "vbe"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "Generic Keyboard"

   Driver      "keyboard"

   Option      "CoreKeyboard"

   Option      "XkbRules"   "xorg"

   Option      "XkbModel"   "pc105"

   Option      "XkbLayout"   "it"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "Configured Mouse"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option      "CorePointer"

   Option      "Device"      "/dev/input/mice"

   Option      "Protocol"      "ImPS/2"

#   Option      "Emulate3Buttons"   "true"

   Option      "ZAxisMapping"      "4 5"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier   "NVIDIA Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200]"

   Driver      "nvidia"

   BusID      "PCI:2:0:0"

   Option          "RenderAccel"           "true"

        Option          "NvAGP"                 "1"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "701S"

   Option      "DPMS"

   HorizSync   30-70

   VertRefresh   50-160

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier   "Default Screen"

   Device      "NVIDIA Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200]"

   Monitor      "701S"

   DefaultDepth   24

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth      1

      Modes      "1280x1024" "1024x768" "832x624" "800x600" "720x400" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth      4

      Modes      "1280x1024" "1024x768" "832x624" "800x600" "720x400" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth      8

      Modes      "1280x1024" "1024x768" "832x624" "800x600" "720x400" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth      15

      Modes      "1280x1024" "1024x768" "832x624" "800x600" "720x400" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth      16

      Modes      "1280x1024" "1024x768" "832x624" "800x600" "720x400" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth      24

      Modes      "1280x1024" "1024x768" "832x624" "800x600" "720x400" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier   "Default Layout"

   Screen      "Default Screen"

   InputDevice   "Generic Keyboard"

   InputDevice   "Configured Mouse"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

   Mode   0666

EndSection
```

CodaLast edited by codadilupo on Wed Jul 27, 2005 4:55 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## syntaxerrormmm

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> idee ?

 A parte buttare il mouse ( :Razz: ) no. Hai provato con un altro mouse? Funziona correttamente con GPM?

Ciao.

----------

## codadilupo

 *syntaxerrormmm wrote:*   

>  *codadilupo wrote:*   idee ? A parte buttare il mouse () no. Hai provato con un altro mouse? Funziona correttamente con GPM?
> 
> Ciao.

 

si', dimenticavo: ho anche una ubuntu sullo stesso pc, e da li' funziona tutto  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## Lestaat

Hai controllato se per caso c'è una mouse sotto?

LOL

A parte gli scherzi...

che hai aggiornato?

e altra domanda...hai un mouse usb con l'adapter della ps2?

se è così c'ho lo stesso problema e l'ho risolto senza impazzimenti togliendo l'adapter e mettendo il mouse su usb...

anche se mi rode da matti...il mouse!

MIIII

se vede che so stanco? che battute del cavolo!!!!

----------

## codadilupo

 *Lestaat wrote:*   

> Hai controllato se per caso c'è una mouse sotto?
> 
> LOL

 

ho controlato, ho controllato  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

 *Quote:*   

> e altra domanda...hai un mouse usb con l'adapter della ps2?

 

No, é un mouse ps2 attaccato alla ps2  :Sad: 

P.S.: dimenticavo, questo é cio' che mi dice Xorg.0.log

```
root@Saltatempo:~# cat /mnt/gentoo/var/log/Xorg.0.log|grep EE

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

root@Saltatempo:~# cat /mnt/gentoo/var/log/Xorg.0.log|grep mouse

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

root@Saltatempo:~#
```

Coda

----------

## codadilupo

ho risolto con un colpo di genio, non disgiunto da un colpo di ... culo  :Wink: 

Ho tolto udev dalle opzioni al boot. Ora il mouse va, ma non capisco.... io sto usando udev !  :Rolling Eyes: 

Coda

----------

## syntaxerrormmm

Ok, effettivamente era venuto a mente anche a me, prima di leggere il tuo ultimo post, che fosse un problema del device che hai specificato. Ti suggerirei, per un mouse PS2, di usare il device /dev/psaux, che ha solamente quello che ti serve. Provaci,magari in questo modo potresti tornare ad utilizzare udev come al solito.

Ciao.

----------

## codadilupo

 *syntaxerrormmm wrote:*   

> Ok, effettivamente era venuto a mente anche a me, prima di leggere il tuo ultimo post, che fosse un problema del device che hai specificato. Ti suggerirei, per un mouse PS2, di usare il device /dev/psaux, che ha solamente quello che ti serve. Provaci,magari in questo modo potresti tornare ad utilizzare udev come al solito.
> 
> Ciao.

 

non ci siamo capiti... io sto usando udev  :Wink: 

Infatti, nonstante non abbia dato l'opzione udev alla linea di boot del kernel, non sto usando dvfsd (non é installato  :Wink: ) ed il sistema é partito comunque asserendo "populating /dev /sys etc...

Coda

----------

## eaglematt

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> non ci siamo capiti... io sto usando udev 
> 
> Infatti, nonstante non abbia dato l'opzione udev alla linea di boot del kernel, non sto usando dvfsd (non é installato ) ed il sistema é partito comunque asserendo "populating /dev /sys etc... 

 

anche a me succede, l'opzione udev nell'ultimo baselayout è data come default

il fatto di disbilitarla in teoria è inutile ma siccome sul mio sistema d'ufficio non va ne devfsd ne udev e non so xchè

complimenti

per la soluzione matt

che c**o

----------

